# head over heels in love



## 2sexy4you

how would you translate " Girl, you are head over heels in love with him"?


----------



## El Piter

*Chica, estás enamorada de él de los pies a la cabeza.*


----------



## Orgullomoore

Chica, estás locamente enamorada de él


----------



## marinax

"amiga, estas loca de amor por el/
           estas locamente enamorada de el
           estas completamente enamorada de el"


----------



## María Gabriela

Según la canción, no me dá idea de "locamente enamorado/a" como indica el WR. ¿Alguien la conoce? ¡Es muy bonita!


----------



## giselak

head over heels:
hasta el cuello, por todas partes, totalmente, perdidamente; patas arriba


----------



## giselak

*head over heels (in love)* 

to be in love with someone very much. _It's obvious that they're head over heels in love with each other._ 

Usage notes: often used with _fall_  to describe the beginning of a relationship: _They met at a nightclub and instantly fell head over heels for one another._


_Cambridge Dictionary of American Idioms_ © Cambridge University Press 2003


----------



## an1321

how do you say 'head over heels in love with you' in spanish??


----------



## dexterciyo

an1321 said:
			
		

> how do you say 'head over heels in love with you' in spanish??



locamente enamorado de ti


----------



## KateNicole

Or perdidamente.


----------



## jose canas

cual es la traduccion de " heads over hill" como la cancion


----------



## Reina140

Podría ser: Head over heels en vez de "heads over hill"?


----------



## Lori15

No se la frase heads over hill - pero head over heels - significa amor alguien totalmente I fell head over heels in love with her
L


----------



## westopia

Hola,
Si es _head over heels_ = estar loco por alguien


----------



## jose canas

muchas gracias


----------



## Lorena10

"to Fall Head Over Heels For Someone"

Hi, Does Anyone Know If There Is A Phrase With The Same Meaning In Spanish??


----------



## Lord Baal

pues... pocas palabras dice: "enamorarse de alguién" 

o al menos así lo entiendo . . .


puede ser también: 

" te trae de cabeza alguién "


----------



## Andy90

Does anyone knows what is the meaning of this??

He loved her *head over heals.*

¿Hay alguna frase equivalente en español?


----------



## susanb

Head over heals = muchísimo

Un equivalente podría ser:

La amaba con locura
La amaba de los pies a la cabeza


----------



## Bil

También:

Estaba perdidamente/locamente enamorado de ella.


----------



## frida-nc

Pero la palabra es *heels (talones)*, "cabeza sobre talones," queriendo decir el opuesto, talones sobre cabeza...

Mira aquí y notarás varios hilos ya, traduciéndolo como "con locura," etcétera.


----------



## Andy90

Thanks to all of you


----------



## Sylphadora

susanb said:


> Head over heals = muchísimo
> 
> Un equivalente podría ser:
> 
> La amaba con locura
> La amaba de los pies a la cabeza


 
Ja ja ja ja ja!! XD Lo de "de los pies a la cabeza" me hace mucha gracia!! Yo creo que eso más bien significa "la amaba enterita"!! XD
"Perdidamente" o "locamente enamorado" es una buena traducción!! ;D


----------



## mariente

susanb said:


> Head over heals = muchísimo
> 
> Un equivalente podría ser:
> 
> La amaba con locura
> La amaba de los pies a la cabeza



 adhiero
head over heals significa de pies a cabeza


----------



## frida-nc

Again*: Heels*, please.  And read this to see what the phrase has meant in history.


----------



## Bil

frida-nc said:


> Again*: Heels*, please.  And read this to see what the phrase has meant in history.


Hola Frida

Leído el enlace que nos has señalado, me encuentro pensando . . .   Queda menos mal que han invertido con el curso del tiempo el dicho _"head over heels"_ patas arriba del original. Es que si dijeran en este caso _"He loved her heels over head_,_"_ me vendría otra cosa a la cabeza, otra imagen mental totalmente inesperada.


----------



## frida-nc

Sí, pues quizás tienes allí la explicación de la falta de lógica, Bil. 
"Querida, te quiero los pies sobre la cabeza."  thumbsdow)


----------



## danielfranco

La imagen que tratan de pintar con la frase "head over *heels*" es el de un tropiezo tan impresionante que la persona no solo trastabillea, ni dá un tumbo, sino que hasta termina dando una voltereta.

[Ahora, en mi prosaico español:
Un fulano se cae de plano tan gacho, que acaba con las patas al cielo de semejante ranazo.]

Entonces, el enamorado cayó en el enamoramiento de una manera aparatosa.


----------



## mariente

No importa, head over heels es de pies a cabeza


----------



## frida-nc

"Head to toe" o "head to foot" es "de pies a cabeza."


----------



## jess oh seven

frida-nc said:


> Pero la palabra es *heels (talones)*, "cabeza sobre talones," queriendo decir el opuesto, talones sobre cabeza...
> 
> Mira aquí y notarás varios hilos ya, traduciéndolo como "con locura," etcétera.


Debería ser "_tacones_", ¿no?


----------



## ForeverLearning

jess oh seven said:


> Debería ser "_tacones_", ¿no?



tacón - heel of a shoe
talón - heel of a person


----------



## hantonio

chica ,tu estas enamorada de él..

chica,estás loca por él...


----------



## Gabriela Mistral

Can anyone tell me how to say head over heels in Spanish vernacular, as in "head over heels in love?"

I'm sorry, I see that in the dictionary they have "estar loco" but somewhere I think I heard an expression (Chilean?) with feet, "patas".  Estar a medias patas or something like that?  

Thanks.  Again.


----------



## polli

Hola,
¿estar patas arriba?
O es algo como ¨el patas negras¨?? eso es otra cosa...


----------



## frida-nc

Otro hilo.  El título contenía un error, *heals* en vez de *heels,* que impide la búsqueda.

Y aqui y aqui en English Only.

Sí, patas arriba, y hasta tamboleando de emoción.


----------



## stuckinsideacloud

como se dice en espanol "I am head over heels for you" 

escuchaba a shakira y yo pienso que es algo como " estoy a tus pies" ??? 

ayudame por favor muchas gracias


----------



## Tazzler

Maybe this: _Estoy completamente enamorada de ti_.


----------



## Angeleta!

And this too!!

Estoy completamente colado/a por ti


----------



## aztlaniano

Head over heels = locamente enamorado/a.
Estoy a tus pies = I am at your feet.


----------



## aurilla

"I am head over heels for you" literalmente significa que "donde van los pies estoy de cabeza por ti".


----------



## Cydvicious

Can someone translate "head over heels in love" or something along those lines?

For example: "I've fallen head over heels in love with this guy."

Thank you


----------



## Glamdoll

*Estoy perdidamente enamorado/a.*


----------



## chicanul

Hi,

I've seen "He's head over heels for you." also translated in a novel as "Ese tipo se muere por ti."


----------



## kaseyhamad86

How do you say..someone is "head over heels" in love with somebody..in Spanish? (meaning they are really excited or joyful in love.) In what region, place, or country do they say this phrase?


----------



## mediterraneo24

Creo que perdidamente enamorado


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Enamorado/ a hasta las trancas.

Esto es muy coloquial y de España.


----------



## María Gabriela

Aquí en Argentina lo decimos de muchas maneras, pero la más usada es:
"locamente enamorado" o más informal..."metidísimo"


----------



## fac

fac said:


> I think...*head oner heels *means: to be completely in love


----------

